#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > FILMPJES >  >  Klassieke instrumenten

## Funmaker

Na het filmpje van hoe het niet moest laat ik jullie ook echt talent zien!

http://www.youtube.com/v/sthX6XkhaZg

het bewijs dat klassieke muziekinstrumenten ook "Coowl" kunnen zijn!
enjoy!

----------


## AJB

Kijk en dat is nou heerlijk om te zien: iemand die muzikaal is, zijn instrument perfect beheerst, en het publiek op topniveau kan vermaken.

Thanks for the movie!

----------


## dj luuk cobus

Normaal zou ik zeggen een viool dat klinkt toch niet, maar dit is tenminste mooi.

----------


## admin

Cool, heel erg cool dit!

----------


## 4uss

> Normaal zou ik zeggen een viool dat klinkt toch niet, maar dit is tenminste mooi.



Heb jij verder nooit mensen echt goed viool horen spelen? Ik gelukkig wel. Ook mensen die het echt niet kunnen hoor... Voordeel van een viool in een band is dat als het niet klinkt je hem lekker zachter zet... door het lage eigenvolume hoor je hem dan toch amper meer  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## vasco

Geweldig hoe hij hier het publiek vermaakt met een goed stuk instrumentbeheersing.

Meer cool vioolwerk
YouTube - Lord of the dance - Violon's party

----------


## AJB

Die ken ik al, is een van mijn favoriete muziekstukken. Briljant tot de laatste noot  :Smile:

----------


## jurjen_barel

> Na het filmpje van hoe het niet moest laat ik jullie ook echt talent zien!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/sthX6XkhaZg
> 
> het bewijs dat klassieke muziekinstrumenten ook "Coowl" kunnen zijn!
> enjoy!



Ik kan dergelijke muzikale 'geintjes' zeker wel waarderen. Zeker een stuk op niveau en toch heel toegankelijk, omdat het zulke populaire nummers zijn. Lijkt me ideaal om zulke instrumenten weer bij jongeren in trek te krijgen.

----------


## axys

Ik luister normaal niet graag naar violen of zo. Ik vind het niks aan.
Maar zo wordt het wel weer leuk.
Echt tof gedaan, vooral het eerste filmpje.

----------


## gertgeluid

> Meer cool vioolwerk
> YouTube - Lord of the dance - Violon's party




Hmmm. Ik krijg hier hetzelfde gevoel bij als wat ik als kleuter kreeg bij duitse televisie (nasynchronisatie). Ik probeer het wel te geloven, maar iets vertelt me dat ik in de zeik wordt genomen.

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

In het begin spelen ze een stuk eenstemmig, maar je ziet wel beide strak in het pak zittende dames aan dat ding jensen. Zo synchroon kán dat gewoon niet zijn. Lijkt inderdaad niet echt te kloppen.

----------


## noot

Is idd gewoon van de tape....
Je ziet het al als ze de eerste aanzet (moet) doen. De noot klinkt al maar de strijkstok zit nog niet op de snaren.
Je wordt dus aardig genept...
En mss speelt ze verder ook wel echt mee, maar er draait wel een tape mee omdertussen

----------


## moderator

Sinds wanneer loopt het audio spoor gelijk met het beeld op jij buis? :Cool:

----------


## Gast1401081

> Is idd gewoon van de tape....
> Je ziet het al als ze de eerste aanzet (moet) doen. De noot klinkt al maar de strijkstok zit nog niet op de snaren.
> Je wordt dus aardig genept...
> En mss speelt ze verder ook wel echt mee, maar er draait wel een tape mee omdertussen



heb toch ernsitg het vermoeden dat je ernaast zit. 
qua geluid, en vooral de tussen geluidjes is dit best live volgens mij. Ik kan althans geen dubbel geluid ontdekken.

----------


## vasco

> Is idd gewoon van de tape....
> Je ziet het al als ze de eerste aanzet (moet) doen. De noot klinkt al maar de strijkstok zit nog niet op de snaren.
> Je wordt dus aardig genept...
> En mss speelt ze verder ook wel echt mee, maar er draait wel een tape mee omdertussen



Ik heb nog geen concert op DVD gezien waarvan het geluid zo sync loopt met het beeld dat het echt 100% klopt dus dit vind ik bul**** wat je hier verteld. Zelfs bij een concert DVD van Phil Collins lopen beeld en geluid niet 100% sync.

Beide dames, Máiréad Nesbitt en Cora Smyth hebben een behoorlijke staat van dienst opgebouwd.

Dit is wel degelijk een stukje uit een live show waarin de muziekanten echt spelen en zingen. Er zijn muziekanten die hun instrument gewoon beheersen (en er dan nog goed uit kunnen zien ook schijnbaar). Misschien dat veel van jullie weinig naar klasiek luisteren/gaan maar daar zitten wel echte muziekanten die veel meer kunnen dan Bach en Mozart.

----------


## Timothy

Heb toch ook sterk mijn twijfels of dit stuk live gespeeld wordt!! Als je goed oplet start de muziek al inderdaad voor de eerste strijk van de strijkstok en bovendien valt bij die ene dame telkens haar haren vol op de snaren van de viool. Dit moet minstens een valse klank geven hoor! En dat hoor je dus niet... Bovendien wil ik menig vioolspeler horen als ze live spelen terwijl ze zo liggen rond te springen!! Voor mij lijkt dit stuk ook op band te staan, maar het blijft wel leuk om te horen en te zien!

Maar ik kan er natuurlijk ook naast zitten (en hierbij twijfel ik niet aan de vioolkwaliteiten van de dames an sich hé!) Maar hier lijkt mij niet live gespeeld te worden...

----------


## showband

Lord of the dance staat bekend om zijn playback. Er is ooit zelfs bekend geraakt dat de audio van het "tapdansen"  van tape kwam. Terwijl de dames en heren zeker in staat zijn tot een knap stuk synchroondansen.

dat het beeld van de viool totaal niet synchroon loopt maar hun dansen wel in de maat is vind ik verdacht.

Dat zelfs bij de hoogste noten die handen niet van de lage posities afkomen is een slecht teken. (daar zitten die noten niet)

Dat de dames geheel zonder dynamiek en zo karakteristieke "duw en trek" tempi spelen maakt juist dat je denkt dat een technisch zo geweldige uitvoering niet klopt. Halverwege gaat de knop "op snel". Maar als je speelt en danst zou dat heel anders gaan.

En dat er een complete band zonder oogcontact te horen is die als een streep door mogen spelen spreek niet voor ze.

Kortom het kan, maar even nu niet.

----------


## vasco

Ik zal even in het midden laten of deze opnamen (komt uit Feet of Flame) live is. Over Feet of Flame gaan heel veel verschillende verhalen rond.

Ik heb zelf jaren geleden Lord of the Dance gezien in Den Haag waarbij een paar dansers onderuit gingen. De val was te horen en het tappen stopte. De vloer was voorzien van mics en wat ik hoorde zag ik ook gebeuren.

Misschien is Feet of Flame wel playback. Lord of the Dance (waaruit Feet of Flame is ontstaan) was duidelijk toen geen playback, in elk geval het dansen niet.

----------


## lightzone

prachtig instrumentje eh  :Big Grin: 

ik vind dat marco borsato die violen ook altijd mooi naar voren brengt

marco borsato - rood  , prachtig!

Marco Borsato - Rood (Live @ Symphonica in Rosso)

----------

